# Discovery Bay-Port Townsend unit recommendations



## dsmrp (Feb 7, 2022)

My friends and I will be staying at Discovery Bay in a few weeks (early March) on a "girls' getaway".
Are there units, sections or floors which I should request?
We know it's an older resort, and March is not prime time.
But it's in driving distance from home and we haven't been to the Port Townsend area in a while.

Thanks!


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 8, 2022)

dsmrp said:


> My friends and I will be staying at Discovery Bay in a few weeks (early March) on a "girls' getaway".
> Are there units, sections or floors which I should request?
> We know it's an older resort, and March is not prime time.
> But it's in driving distance from home and we haven't been to the Port Townsend area in a while.
> ...


There is no requesting of units or areas.  With WM, you get what you booked based on the order you booked.  Most of the units are 2 BR townhomes with an extra sofa sleeper.  If you are there via exchange, you will get one of those.  They are all lined up and there isn't much difference between them.


----------

